# Look at this poor guy. No name.



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12945154 :OMG!:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Another one in Downey?! He looks like he's a cutie under all that hair, but he's a mess!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG!!! Even in that picture he has a 'regal-ness' about him. The poor boy.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww ... poor little guy. It is just staggering how many sweet little souls are stuck in these shelters. It breaks my heart. I wonder what his history is. I sure hope he finds his forever family soon.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Gee, even in all that mass of hair, he still has some pride! I bet he'll have to be shaved, 'cause it looks like one big mat. Poor baby! :yucky:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I bet he'll be a beauty when properly groomed!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This little guy is avaialble as of today (5th) .. am I right that he has 6 days to get adopted before being PTS? 


[attachment=47839:downey_shelter.jpg]


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is breaking my heart


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope that someone can get him. I realize that the rescues are overloaded... but it would be a real shame if
he was put to sleep. What rescue operates in California... besides Deb, I mean? 

I sent my application in to Mary Palmer to be a foster and I wish that I could help in some way... but
I'm on the wrong coast! We don't seem to have that many maltese in shelters or in rescue here in NJ.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nikki had contacted me several days ago about this little angel. 

Not to worry. He'll be fine. Another rescue is on the "list" for him, as well
as NMR's, and my information. He'll be available tomorrow, so I will follow up.

We generally wait to see if they are adopted out, before we go. The elderly,
and sick ones, we try to scoop up right away. I was told he appears pretty healthy,
an adult, but not senior. Just extremely dirty, and matted. I sure wish they had more
volunteers to groom the shelter dogs. 

I will follow up, on a daily basis. He's a cutie pie.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 4 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719420


> Nikki had contacted me several days ago about this little angel.
> 
> Not to worry. He'll be fine. Another rescue is on the "list" for him, as well
> as NMR's, and my information. He'll be available tomorrow, so I will follow up.
> ...


I'm so glad to hear that. Thank you so much Deb!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 4 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719420


> Nikki had contacted me several days ago about this little angel.
> 
> Not to worry. He'll be fine. Another rescue is on the "list" for him, as well
> as NMR's, and my information. He'll be available tomorrow, so I will follow up.
> ...



Deb,

Thanks for updating us on the little guy .... there's something in his face that really got to me and
I would be very sad if he wasn't rescued. 

Debbie


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 4 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719420


> Nikki had contacted me several days ago about this little angel.
> 
> Not to worry. He'll be fine. Another rescue is on the "list" for him, as well
> as NMR's, and my information. He'll be available tomorrow, so I will follow up.
> ...


God Bless you, Deb. I have been working on my hubby. I would take another Malt in a minute... He is reluctant as of yet but I may just win. We just dropped off food, blankets, bleach and papers, towels, etc. to our local shelter today. They had a Maltese mix but he was already spoken for, thank God.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

This little guy isn't on petfinder anymore. Anyone know if he was adopted?

I did notice that Bria was still on petfinder though. Poor little girl.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

This whole abandoned Maltese thing makes me crazy. I would LOVE to take another even for a foster. This just breaks my heart. And why so many in Downey, I wonder?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

alot of foreclosures in california and people are turning in their dogs as they cannot get rentals with dogs in alot of places  it is going to get worse too  i got demi from lhasa happy homes off petfinder so they do rescue maltese as well. 

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Feb 15 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727348


> This whole abandoned Maltese thing makes me crazy. I would LOVE to take another even for a foster. This just breaks my heart. And why so many in Downey, I wonder?[/B]


----------

